# Transmission torrent client [SOLVED]

## psychoteur

Hello,

I've got a problem with transmission

/etc/init.d/transmission start 

status = crashed.

cat /var/log/messages

error = transmission-da[2470]: segfault at 4 ip 00007f40bc31d3a9 sp 00007f40baa29c40 error 6 in libc-2.15.so[7f40bc267000+19f000]

I re-emerged glic -> same result.

I tried revdep-rebuild -> no broken library. 

Ideas ?

Thanks.Last edited by psychoteur on Mon Oct 14, 2013 12:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andrewthomas

transmission-gtk is the graphical client

transmission-cli is the terminal client

you are trying to start the daemon?

----------

## psychoteur

Oh sorry, I forgot ...

It's the daemon, I don't have transmission-cli installed. It's a headless machine.

----------

## psychoteur

After unmerged transmission and rm -rvf all files linking transmission and re-emerged transmission -> it works.

I had some problems to reconfigure the thing. I had to restart the server to get it working. I'm just hoping it still works correctly when I restart the service. Didn't try yet.

Thanks.

----------

